# Helius CC oder FR für Enduro?



## Stef74 (17. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan in der Frühphase der Planung meines nächsten Bikekaufs. Das Bike sollte so um die 140mm Federweg hinten,um 130 vorne haben und darf so zwischen 13 und 13.5 kg wiegen. Der Idealvorstellung meines Bikes käme also ein Intense EVP 5.5 am nächsten.

Alternativ gibt es da dann allerdings noch die leckeren deutschen Qualitätsbikes von Nicolai. Jedoch sieht es so aus als ob das Helus FR  für meinen Einsatzbereich (Berg hoch, lieber noch Bergab, ein Bike für alles und alle Tage, keine Rennen und für Marathon hab ich mein Rocky Element) zu Hardcore ist und das Helius CC nicht Hardcore genug ist.

Deshalb einige Fragen.

Kann man beim CC eine 130mm gabel einbauen (Fox Talas, Vanilla oder Marzo All Mountain)?

Kann man das FR auf 13.5 kg bringen ohne Gesundheits- oder Lebensgefährliche Teile zu verbauen?

Der FR Rahmen wiegt so um die 3.8 kg (gemäss einem Französischen Katalog wohl eher um die 4kg). Kann man den FR Rahmen mit einem Luftdämpfer näher an die 3 kg Marke bekommen? Funktioniert ein FR mit einem Luftdämpfer (Fox Float RP3 oder DT Swiss HVR 200) noch nett?

Vielen dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

Ach ja noch was: Warum wird ein Nicolai Rahmen bei Ueberschreitung der französischen Grenze 300 teurer? And Zoll und Mehrwertsteuer kann das ja wohl nicht liegen? Haut sich da der Importeur wieder ne fette Marge rein?

-Stefan


----------



## Falco Mille (17. März 2005)

Fox Talas oder Vanilla können im Helius CC verbaut werden. Die MZ All Mountain ist für diesen Rahmen leider zu lang. Mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer wie dem Fox DHX 4.0 ist ein Federweg am Heck von 140 mm möglich. Ein Gewicht zwischen 13 und 14 Kilo ist so auch mit realen Enduro Komponenten möglich. 

Das Helius FR kann auch mit einem Luftdämpfer gefahren werden. Den DT Swiss HVR gibt es aber noch nicht, und das Datum der Markeinführung wird seit der Eurobike von DT immer wieder verschoben. Luftdämpfer haben aber im allgemeinen bei gleicher Einbaulänge einen geringeren Hub als ihre stahlgefederten Pentants. Das Helius FR hätte dann nur unwesentlich mehr Federweg als ein Helius CC. Um das Helius FR unter 13,5 kg zu drücken, muss man sich mit den Anbauteilen schon weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Das CC mit einer soliden Ausstattung ist meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl für Dich.

Der Helius FR Rahmen wiegt eloxiert in Größe M mit einem Fox Vanilla RC und einer 450er Feder ca. 3,8 kg. Ein Luftdämpfer wiegt ca. 500 g weniger als ein Stahlfederdämpfer. Ein Rahmengewicht von 3 Kg ist daher beim FR auch mit Luftdämpfer nicht zu erreichen.

Abweichend von unseren Serienrahmen gibt es auch die Möglichkeit der Custom Fertigung. Das individuelle Anpassen an bestimmte Gabeln und Dämpfer, Winkeländerungen, andere Rohrsätze, alles was technisch machbar und sinnvoll ist. 

Die Preisgestaltung in anderen Ländern ist immer Angelegenheit des jeweiligen Distributors. Wir mischen uns erst ein, wenn unsere Rahmen zu Dumpingpreisen angeboten werden. Dann gibt's ne Abmahnung. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elendil (17. März 2005)

Wenn man das Helius mit 140mm fährt, kollidiert dann nicht der Umwerfer (in der Stellung über dem mittleren oder kleinen Kettenblatt) mit den Kettenstreben? Ich hab mal in mein Helius CC (allerdings ein 2001er) nen Stratos Helix Expert mit 55mm Hub eingebaut um zu sehen ob es irgendwelche Probleme gibt und wie sich die Geometrie in den verschiedenen Aufhängungen ändert (der hatte auch 200mm Einbaulänge). Fazit: in der obersten Dämpferbefestigung für den größten Federweg waren tatsächlich gut 140mm drin, allerdings kollidiert dann der Umwerfer wie beschrieben. Die Tretlagerüberhöhung entspricht dann in etwa der des Helius FR, Lenkwinkel gehen (für mich) auch in Ordnung, zumindest mit einer variablen Gabel die max. 510mm hoch baut. Wäre da nicht die Sache mit dem Umwerfer...  Zum Glück hab ich das nicht im Gelände getestet sondern erstmal ohne Feder vorsichtig im Stand. Sind die neueren Modelle da anders gebaut? Ansonsten werde ich mir auch mal überlegen einen Maßrahmen anfertigen zu lassen, der dann einen 200mm Dämpfer und 140mm Federweg problem- und kollisionslos verträgt. Ich hätte nämlich lieber 100-140mm und das geringe Gewicht des CC (ich selber bin auch ziemlich leicht).


----------



## KLT (17. März 2005)

Fixiere Dich nicht zu stark auf das Gewicht. Das Helius FR mit Fox DHX und 15cm Gabel kannst Du als Enduro auf 14.5kg trimmen, ohne Leichtsinn. Vom Geld hast Du ja nicht gesprochen!!! So bist Du fürs Grobe bereit. Rennen kannst Du so nicht gewinnen, auch keine Marathons. Aber dank des hervorragenden Hinterbaus fährst Du auch Touren mit 2000Hm. Und das Ganze ohne aktivierte Platform oder ähnliche Federungsverhinderer. Und die 2000Hm gehts irgendwann wieder runter....


----------



## Stef74 (17. März 2005)

Erst mal danke an alle für das schnelle und aufschlussreiche FeedbacK!



			
				Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Fox Talas oder Vanilla können im Helius CC verbaut werden. Die MZ All Mountain ist für diesen Rahmen leider zu lang. Mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer wie dem Fox DHX 4.0 ist ein Federweg am Heck von 140 mm möglich. Ein Gewicht zwischen 13 und 14 Kilo ist so auch mit realen Enduro Komponenten möglich.



Das klingt ja schon mal nicht schlecht. Du willst also sagen das Die Marzo All Mountain auch in der 130mm Einstellung für das CC zu lange wäre?



			
				Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Das Helius FR kann auch mit einem Luftdämpfer gefahren werden. Den DT Swiss HVR gibt es aber noch nicht, und das Datum der Markeinführung wird



Das wäre nicht so tragisch, wie gesagt mein Rocky müsste es aus Pekuniären and Wifeapproval gründen diese Saison wahrscheinlich schon noch tun...



			
				Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> seit der Eurobike von DT immer wieder verschoben. Luftdämpfer haben aber im allgemeinen bei gleicher Einbaulänge einen geringeren Hub als ihre stahlgefederten Pentants. Das Helius FR hätte dann nur unwesentlich mehr Federweg als ein Helius CC. Um das Helius FR unter 13,5 kg zu drücken, muss man sich mit den Anbauteilen schon weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Das CC mit einer soliden Ausstattung ist meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl für Dich.



Ok. Die Meinung des Fachmannes ist hier akzeptiert.



			
				Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Der Helius FR Rahmen wiegt eloxiert in Größe M mit einem Fox Vanilla RC und einer 450er Feder ca. 3,8 kg. Ein Luftdämpfer wiegt ca. 500 g weniger als ein Stahlfederdämpfer. Ein Rahmengewicht von 3 Kg ist daher beim FR auch mit Luftdämpfer nicht zu erreichen.



Na ja 3.3 kg ist ja für einen stabilen Rahmen ein Wort. Ich denke wenn man z.B. einen Intense 5.5 EVP auf ne ehrliche Waage legt ist man wahrscheinlich von den 3.3 kg auch nicht allzuweit entfernt.

Dumme Frage: Wie gross ist denn der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen einem Helius CC und einem Helius FR ohne Dämpfer?



			
				Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Abweichend von unseren Serienrahmen gibt es auch die Möglichkeit der Custom Fertigung. Das individuelle Anpassen an bestimmte Gabeln und Dämpfer, Winkeländerungen, andere Rohrsätze, alles was technisch machbar und sinnvoll ist.



Das klingt sehr verlockend. Leider glaube ich dass ich da nicht genug Ahnung habe und böse daneben greifen könnte. Ich weiss z.B. Dass mir mein Rocky Mountain Element als XC- Bike sehr gut passt, überhaupt scheinen mir die Geomentrien der Rockies zuzusagen. Dann hat es sich aber auch mit meinem Radgeometriewissen. Sicher bin ich mir jedoch dass ich im Gegesatz zu einer Rocky XC Geometrie nun etwas möchte wo man etwas relaxter draufsitzt.



			
				Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preisgestaltung in anderen Ländern ist immer Angelegenheit des jeweiligen Distributors. Wir mischen uns erst ein, wenn unsere Rahmen zu Dumpingpreisen angeboten werden. Dann gibt's ne Abmahnung.



Das Ihr Dumping unterbindet das verstehe ich schon. Allerdings sind die Preise hier in Frankreich für Ausländisches Material oft unverschämt. Da ist es für mich sogar billiger über der Grenze in der Schweiz Bikes und Zubehör zu kaufen und das will schon was heissen wenn man das Preisniveau in der Schweiz kennt. Wie geasgt für EU Material kann ich mir einen 300 unterschied schwer erklären ausser dass sich der Vertrieb die Kohle in den Sack steckt... na ja die Franzosen habe das auch gecheckt und kaufen mittlerweile auch viel per mailorder in Deutschland ein (klingt Paradox gelle?).. man muss da nur mal in den Französischen MTB Foren nachschauen.... anyway vive l'Europe.. es lebe der freie Warenverkehr...

Thanks nochmal für das gute Feedback


----------



## Stef74 (17. März 2005)

KLT schrieb:
			
		

> Fixiere Dich nicht zu stark auf das Gewicht. Das Helius FR mit Fox DHX und 15cm Gabel kannst Du als Enduro auf 14.5kg trimmen, ohne Leichtsinn. Vom Geld hast Du ja nicht gesprochen!!! So bist Du fürs Grobe bereit. Rennen kannst Du so nicht gewinnen, auch keine Marathons. Aber dank des hervorragenden Hinterbaus fährst Du auch Touren mit 2000Hm. Und das Ganze ohne aktivierte Platform oder ähnliche Federungsverhinderer. Und die 2000Hm gehts irgendwann wieder runter....



.... mein Rocky wiegt momentan um die 12.5 kg. 13.5kg klingt für mich akzeptabel... aber 14.5kg das müsste ich erst mal ausprobieren...

Aber hast schon recht. Auf meinen Rippen sind gut 10kg die man ohne Geldverlust und Gefahr für die Gesundheit verlieren könnte. Da kommt es dann auf das kilo extra am Bike auch nicht darauf an.... danke für den Tip


----------



## Klomi (20. März 2005)

Stef74 schrieb:
			
		

> ..........Kann man das FR auf 13.5 kg bringen ohne Gesundheits- oder Lebensgefährliche Teile zu verbauen?..........
> 
> -Stefan



Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, würde ich sagen, das kommt auf dein Körpergewicht an. Wiege selbst 90kg ohne Gepäck.
Ich bin deshalb auf nummer Sicher (deshalb auch kein Helius CC) gegangen und mein Helius FR wiegt 15,8kg. Allein am Dämpfer (FOX Vanilla RC wiegt 883g) könnte ich gut 500g sparen. Aber ich stehe nun mal nicht auf Luftdämpfer. Aber Egal. Es fährt sich auf jeden Fall prima und ist jedes Gramm wert. Hab den Rahmen mal ohne Dämpfer gewogen - bringt 3032g in Größe L.
Ansonsten kann ich mich KLT nur anschließen. Fixiere dich nicht zu sehr auf das Gewicht.

Viel Spass beim Einkaufen


----------



## Stef74 (22. März 2005)

Klomi schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, würde ich sagen, das kommt auf dein Körpergewicht an. Wiege selbst 90kg ohne Gepäck.



... no worries! 90 kg hab ich keine aber trotzdem 10 zu viel  



			
				Klomi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin deshalb auf nummer Sicher (deshalb auch kein Helius CC) gegangen und mein Helius FR wiegt 15,8kg.



Wie gesagt ich habe noch nie ein 15kg+ Bike den Berg hochbeweg. Da müsste ich dann mal ausprobieren ob das mit meinem Einsatzbereich übereinstimmt. 



			
				Klomi schrieb:
			
		

> Allein am Dämpfer (FOX Vanilla RC wiegt 883g) könnte ich gut 500g sparen. Aber ich stehe nun mal nicht auf Luftdämpfer. Aber Egal. Es fährt sich auf jeden Fall prima und ist jedes Gramm wert. Hab den Rahmen mal ohne Dämpfer gewogen - bringt 3032g in Größe L.
> Ansonsten kann ich mich KLT nur anschließen. Fixiere dich nicht zu sehr auf das Gewicht.



... klaro nicht nur das Gewicht is wichtig aber ich denke schon dass das ein wichtiger Parameter ist. Auf jedenfall habe ich gesehen dass es bei Nicolai schon zwei Alternativen gibt um an mein Ziel zu kommen und das Nicolai da wohl eine gute Alternative zu US Nobelhoblen darstellt.
....bis zum Einkauf ist noch etwas hin. Ich muss jetzt mal schauen ob es bei mir hier ein Händler gibt wo man vieleicht ausprobiren kann.

... thanks nochmal für all Euer feedback


----------



## Eliot (22. März 2005)

Die Nicolai Testcenter findest du ganz bequem hier: http://www.nicolai.net/contact/testcenter-germany.html 
Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Stef74 (22. März 2005)

Eliot schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nicolai Testcenter findest du ganz bequem hier: http://www.nicolai.net/contact/testcenter-germany.html
> Grüße,
> Christian



.... thanks...hätte vielleicht ewähnen sollen dass ich in Frankreich lebe. Ich werde da dann mal dem Importeur anrufen.... oder halt beim nächsten Deutschland Besuch...


----------



## Eliot (22. März 2005)

Oh!  

Dann:

*FRANCE* Two lambs, Jean-Luc Desagneaux (CEO), 
114 quai de la Rize, Chambery 73000 France, Tel. 0033/ 479608915, *eMail:* [email protected], *
homepage:* www.twolambs.com


Grüße nach Frankreich,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef74 (23. März 2005)

Eliot schrieb:
			
		

> Oh!
> 
> Dann:
> 
> ...



Chambéry? Das ist ja ganz in der Nähe. Danke.

-Stefan


----------



## Falco Mille (23. März 2005)

Stef74 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst mal danke an alle für das schnelle und aufschlussreiche FeedbacK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (23. März 2005)

elendil schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man das Helius mit 140mm fährt, kollidiert dann nicht der Umwerfer (in der Stellung über dem mittleren oder kleinen Kettenblatt) mit den Kettenstreben? Ich hab mal in mein Helius CC (allerdings ein 2001er) nen Stratos Helix Expert mit 55mm Hub eingebaut um zu sehen ob es irgendwelche Probleme gibt und wie sich die Geometrie in den verschiedenen Aufhängungen ändert (der hatte auch 200mm Einbaulänge). Fazit: in der obersten Dämpferbefestigung für den größten Federweg waren tatsächlich gut 140mm drin, allerdings kollidiert dann der Umwerfer wie beschrieben. Die Tretlagerüberhöhung entspricht dann in etwa der des Helius FR, Lenkwinkel gehen (für mich) auch in Ordnung, zumindest mit einer variablen Gabel die max. 510mm hoch baut. Wäre da nicht die Sache mit dem Umwerfer...  Zum Glück hab ich das nicht im Gelände getestet sondern erstmal ohne Feder vorsichtig im Stand. Sind die neueren Modelle da anders gebaut? Ansonsten werde ich mir auch mal überlegen einen Maßrahmen anfertigen zu lassen, der dann einen 200mm Dämpfer und 140mm Federweg problem- und kollisionslos verträgt. Ich hätte nämlich lieber 100-140mm und das geringe Gewicht des CC (ich selber bin auch ziemlich leicht).



Die aktuellen Modelle haben eine leicht geänderte Schwinge, deren Yoke etwas tiefer sitzt und eine größere Kollisionsfreiheit bietet. Eine Kollisionskontrolle sollte bei Abweichungen vom Werkssetup aber in jedem Fall durchgeführt werden. Eine größere Kettenblattgarnitur und damit ein höher montierter Umwerfer bringt zusätzlichen Spielraum.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Testmaen (24. März 2005)

Was würde denn ein Helius CC mit DHX 4.0 kosten ? 

Würde es Sinn machen, den Easton FS Rohrsatz für ein CC zu nehmen ? Oder lohnt hier der Mehraufwand gegenüber dem FR´s nicht ? 

Wie schwer würde der Rahmen dann werden ? Ebenfalls die ca. 150gr wie beim Nucleon TFR ?

Wie fallen die Garantiebedinungen mit anderem Rohrsatz aus ?


Fragen über Fragen.    

MfG


----------



## Falco Mille (24. März 2005)

Durch den FR Rohrsatz würde der vordere Rahmen des Helius CC etwas 200 g mehr wiegen. (habe Rohre und Gussets nachgewogen, es sind nicht 150 sondern 200). Theoretisch könnte dann eine Gabel wie beim FR gefahren werden, mit 538 mm Länge. Allerdings ist die Geometrie des Rahmen nur für 495 mm Gabeln ausgelegt. Bei längeren Gabeln würde die Geometrie unstimmig werden.

Kalle hat sich die Sache auch gerade durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Er sagt, 
wer ein leichtes Longtravel Enduro Bike möchte, sollte das Helius FR-sl wählen.(diese Option ist gerade eben kreiert worden) Ein Helius FR mit CC Schwinge und dem Ultralight Kit, bestehend aus Magnesium Umlenkhebeln, Titanachsen, Titanschrauben, High Performance Gleitlagern, und leichteren, nicht Rohloff kompatiblen Druckstreben. Sobald der DT HVR in 222 mm erhältlich ist, werden wir Ihn ebenfalls zu diesem Modell anbieten.

Preise und Gewichte können wir noch nicht nennen, werden wir aber hier posten, sobald bekannt.

Der Aufpreis für den Fox DHX 4 zum X-Fusion O2RL  betrüge 290 EUR

Bei der Garantie gibt es keine Einschränkungen, außer der bekannten, was Steuersatzeinpresstiefe, Bremsscheibengröße, etc. betrifft.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Testmaen (24. März 2005)

Hallo,

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Als Gabel schwebte mir auch nur die Fox Vanilla in 130mm vor, um mit dem DHX4.0 ein leichten "Langstreckenjagdbomber" mit über-suspension-capability  zu kreiren.

Danke nochmal,

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef74 (31. März 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Durch den FR Rohrsatz würde der vordere Rahmen des Helius CC etwas 200 g mehr wiegen. (habe Rohre und Gussets nachgewogen, es sind nicht 150 sondern 200). Theoretisch könnte dann eine Gabel wie beim FR gefahren werden, mit 538 mm Länge. Allerdings ist die Geometrie des Rahmen nur für 495 mm Gabeln ausgelegt. Bei längeren Gabeln würde die Geometrie unstimmig werden.
> 
> Kalle hat sich die Sache auch gerade durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Er sagt,
> wer ein leichtes Longtravel Enduro Bike möchte, sollte das Helius FR-sl wählen.(diese Option ist gerade eben kreiert worden) Ein Helius FR mit CC Schwinge und dem Ultralight Kit, bestehend aus Magnesium Umlenkhebeln, Titanachsen, Titanschrauben, High Performance Gleitlagern, und leichteren, nicht Rohloff kompatiblen Druckstreben. Sobald der DT HVR in 222 mm erhältlich ist, werden wir Ihn ebenfalls zu diesem Modell anbieten.
> ...



.... das klingt ja Klasse! Hast Du einen Wunsch... der Kalle machts!

Ernsthaft: Das Helius FR-sl klingt schwer nach dem Idealbike für mich... dann brauch ja nur noch meine Kohle zusammenzukratzen (wann gibts die Option auf der Webpage?).

...Ich hatte auch kürzlich den Französischen Importeur am Telefon.... klingt ganz sympathisch und sehr kompetent. Er hat lustigerweise versucht den recht durchschnittlichen Test eines Helius CC in einem franz Bikemag zu rechtfertigen. Die Herren Journalisten hatten dort ein Helius CC (11.7 kg Aufbau) mit einem 15 kg Orange und Ellsworth verglichen.... ich denke da müssten wohl eher die Kritzeljungs Ihre Kompetenz beweisen.....


----------



## Die Peitsche (25. April 2005)

Hallo,

Stef74 spricht mir aus der Seele und scheint sich ja mit den gleichen Gedanken zu quälen wie ich: CC oder FR oderoder.oder FR SL?   

Kurz zu mir (wen es interessiert  ;-)):
- Bergauf möchte ich keinem hinterherfahren
- Bergrunter muss das Ding schon ordentlich ballern, wobei riesen drops etc. bisher eigentlich nicht so mein Ding sind. 
- Sonst: 80 kg; fahre Taunus/Odenwald aber auch Gardasee (Altissimo rauf radeln und 601 runter ;-).

Ich glaube, dass ein FR SL auch für mich super wäre. Gibt es mittlerweile mehr Infos??? Ich brauche das Bike dringend !!!!   


- Gibt es den Rahmen und ist die Verbindung sinnvoll oder ergibt es ein bike, das weder Fisch noch Fleisch ist
- Der FR Rahmen wiegt doch 1 kg mehr als der CC. Dann muss ich doch eigentlich auch ein 13,5 Kg FR Bike aufbauen können, oder? Vlt. mit Pike Team vorne und DT HVR hinten? Oder ist das einfach nur unpassend für das FR? (Sorry, ich bin kein Experte)
- Habt ihr euch auch mit dieser Frage CC/FR beschäftigt und könnt mir jetzt im Nachhinein eure Entscheidung mitteilen? Seid ihr zufrieden?
- Gibts mittlerweile schon einen Preis für das SL? 

- Wie lange wäre die Lieferzeit, vlt. kann mir das jemand von Nicolai direkt und v.a. ehrlich ;-) beantworten für das CC, FR und das FR SL (ich habe gehört/gelesen, dass einige Kunden monatelang warten mussten  ist das wahr, das wär nix für mich!)

Bin total verunsichert!!!! 

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!!


----------



## Krokolie (25. April 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Durch den FR Rohrsatz würde der vordere Rahmen des Helius CC etwas 200 g mehr wiegen. (habe Rohre und Gussets nachgewogen, es sind nicht 150 sondern 200). Theoretisch könnte dann eine Gabel wie beim FR gefahren werden, mit 538 mm Länge. Allerdings ist die Geometrie des Rahmen nur für 495 mm Gabeln ausgelegt. Bei längeren Gabeln würde die Geometrie unstimmig werden.
> 
> Kalle hat sich die Sache auch gerade durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Er sagt,
> wer ein leichtes Longtravel Enduro Bike möchte, sollte das Helius FR-sl wählen.(diese Option ist gerade eben kreiert worden) Ein Helius FR mit CC Schwinge und dem Ultralight Kit, bestehend aus Magnesium Umlenkhebeln, Titanachsen, Titanschrauben, High Performance Gleitlagern, und leichteren, nicht Rohloff kompatiblen Druckstreben. Sobald der DT HVR in 222 mm erhältlich ist, werden wir Ihn ebenfalls zu diesem Modell anbieten.
> ...


Hallo Falco, was würde mann ca. bei dieser geschichte an gewicht sparen.
Helius FR/SL. was meinst du bitte mit  
"und leichteren, nicht Rohloff kompatiblen Druckstreben". Ist eigentlichdie FR reihe mit rohloff kompatiblen druckstreben


----------



## Krokolie (25. April 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Durch den FR Rohrsatz würde der vordere Rahmen des Helius CC etwas 200 g mehr wiegen. (habe Rohre und Gussets nachgewogen, es sind nicht 150 sondern 200). Theoretisch könnte dann eine Gabel wie beim FR gefahren werden, mit 538 mm Länge. Allerdings ist die Geometrie des Rahmen nur für 495 mm Gabeln ausgelegt. Bei längeren Gabeln würde die Geometrie unstimmig werden.
> 
> Kalle hat sich die Sache auch gerade durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Er sagt,
> wer ein leichtes Longtravel Enduro Bike möchte, sollte das Helius FR-sl wählen.(diese Option ist gerade eben kreiert worden) Ein Helius FR mit CC Schwinge und dem Ultralight Kit, bestehend aus Magnesium Umlenkhebeln, Titanachsen, Titanschrauben, High Performance Gleitlagern, und leichteren, nicht Rohloff kompatiblen Druckstreben. Sobald der DT HVR in 222 mm erhältlich ist, werden wir Ihn ebenfalls zu diesem Modell anbieten.
> ...


Hallo Falco, was würde mann ca. bei dieser geschichte an gewicht sparen.
Helius FR/SL. was meinst du bitte mit  
"und leichteren, nicht Rohloff kompatiblen Druckstreben". Ist eigentlich die FR reihe mit kompatiblen druckstreben? oder nicht? was heisst es? Ich habe kein Plan.
Was ich noch fragen wollte wenn ich mir später 200 er scheibe bei FR hinten drauf mache brauch ich dann noch Druckstrebenverstärkung. Ich bin 72 schwer.    
Gruss..


----------



## Falco Mille (27. April 2005)

Kroko8000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Falco, was würde mann ca. bei dieser geschichte an gewicht sparen.
> Helius FR/SL. was meinst du bitte mit
> "und leichteren, nicht Rohloff kompatiblen Druckstreben". Ist eigentlich die FR reihe mit kompatiblen druckstreben? oder nicht? was heisst es? Ich habe kein Plan.
> Was ich noch fragen wollte wenn ich mir später 200 er scheibe bei FR hinten drauf mache brauch ich dann noch Druckstrebenverstärkung. Ich bin 72 schwer.
> Gruss..



Preise und Gewichte können wir noch nicht nennen, werden wir aber hier posten, sobald bekannt. Nicht Rohloff kompatibel heißt, dass keine Rohloff Nabe gefahren werden kann. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (27. April 2005)

Die Peitsche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Stef74 spricht mir aus der Seele und scheint sich ja mit den gleichen Gedanken zu quälen wie ich: CC oder FR oderoder.oder FR SL?
> 
> ...



Wir raten dringend davon ab, einen Freerider mit 15 cm Federweg und 13,5 kg aufzubauen. Zum "ordentlich ballern" ist das Ultralight Kit nicht geeignet. Für den von Dir beschriebenen Einsatzzweck und bei einem Gewicht von 80 kg solltest Du den Standard Rahmen wählen und ein Komplettragewicht von ca. 16 kg anpeilen. Stabilität und Gewicht stehen bei uns leider in physikalischer Relation.

Die SL Option ist nicht für Freeride, sondern für Enduro und Touren Einsatz gedacht.

Wenn jetzt ein Helius bestellt wird, können wir den Rahmen voraussichtlich in der KW 27 bauen und in der KW 29 ausliefen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Die Peitsche (27. April 2005)

Hallo Falco,

was verstehst du denn unter Enduro im Gegensatz zu Freeride? Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hier jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen reininterpretiert. Welchen Typen/Fahrverhalten habt IHR denn im Sinn bei euren Rahmen - speziell der neue FR SL?

Wo läge ein FR SL Komplettrad vom Gewicht?
Wäre das dann ein Sonderanfertigung für euch also FR mit CC Hinterbau? 
Wo läge das preislich und wann wäre das verfügbar? (Hängt die Verfügbarkeit nur vom Dämpfer ab?)


Danke.

PS: Mein Händler sagte mir das ein DSK FR Elite (elox.) bei ca. 14,5 kg läge. Du empfiehlst 16 kg stattdessen. Wo liegt der Unterschied? Die DSK Ausstattung scheint mir sinnvoll, oder ist die Händlerangabe zu optimistisch?


----------



## KLT (28. April 2005)

Das DSK FR Elite dürfte wohl eher *ungefähr*14.5kg wiegen als tatsächlich 14.5kg.
Mein FR in L und elox wiegt knapp 15kg (ohne Dreck). Da musst Du aber bei den Anbauteilen alle Register ziehen. XTR Antriebsstrang, EastenCNT Lenker, Syntace Vorbau undundund. Mit meinen 72kg mag das gehen, ein 85kg Mann sollte eventuell keine Tune Sattelstütze verbauen. Und vom Garagendach sprige ich auch nicht. Mit einer Fox36 Gabel kannst Du im Vergleich zur Z1 noch 200g sparen.

Mein Rahmen in Ausführung 05, Grösse L, elox und Fox DHX4.0 mit 450er Feder wiegt 3928g.


----------



## Falco Mille (29. April 2005)

Die Peitsche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Falco,
> 
> was verstehst du denn unter Enduro im Gegensatz zu Freeride? Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hier jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen reininterpretiert. Welchen Typen/Fahrverhalten habt IHR denn im Sinn bei euren Rahmen - speziell der neue FR SL?
> 
> ...



Die Begriffe Freeride und Enduro sind arg strapaziert worden, und von einem gemeinsamen Nenner ist man zur Zeit wohl weiter entfernt, als zuvor. Unsere Definition von Freeride beeinhaltet Bikeparks, Northshores, Hobbydownhill und gemäßigte Touren. Unter Extreme Freeride verstehen wir Biken ala Kranked und New World Disorder. Enduro ist nach unserer Auffassung tourenorientiertes Biken mit Material, bei dem lange Anstiege und lange Abfahrten in gröberem Gelände gleichermaßen Spaß machen, also das, was früher einfach nur Mountainbiken genannt wurde. das Helius FR SL ist eher als Longtravel Enduro Bike gedacht, denn als Leicht-Freerider. 
Wir haben 2004 ein Helius FR für einen Test in der Bike aufgebaut. Zielvorgabe war ein Freerider mit mindesten 150 mm Federweg und maximal 16 kg Gewicht. Wir mussten schon auf Tune Teile und eine XTR Gruppe zurückgreifen um unter dieser Marke zu bleiben. Dennoch wurden, so weit ich weiß, unsere Mäntel und Schäuche bemängelt, da diese für hartes Gelände und Gardasee Abfahrten ungeeignet waren. In Bike-gefälliger Ausstattung hätte das Gerät knapp 17 kg gewogen. 
Neben den Reifen sind die Federelemente ausschlaggebend für das Gewicht. Unserer Meinung nach sind für einen Freerider immer noch Stahlfederdämpfer und Gabeln die beste Wahl. Wir haben eine Manitou Sherman Breakout und einen Vanilla RC Dämpfer verbaut. Mit Luftfederelementen hätten wir das Gewicht deutlich senken können. Das Bike sollte aber als Freerider getestet werden, und nicht als Enduro. Trotz des relativ hohen Gewichts wurden unserem Testbike die besten Bergaufeigenschaften im Testfeld bescheinigt, dank eines hervorragenden Hinterbausystems und eines steifen Rahmens.

Ein höheres Gewicht ist nicht gleich einem Stein, den man am Seil hinter sich herschleppt, sondern bedeutet in erster Linie sensible, schluckfreudige Federelemente, pannensichere Schläuche und Reifen mit gutem Grip, einen verwindungssteifen Rahmen, sichere Anbauteile, stabile Laufräder und ein stimmiges, zuverlässiges Bike als ganzes. Zu den Gewichtsangaben und Ausstattunngsvarianten der Firma DSK kann ich leider keine Angaben machen. Diese sind bei DSK direkt zu erfragen.

Noch ein kleines Rechenbeispiel: Bei einem Gesamtgewicht von 80 kg Fahrer, Bike, Bekleidung, Ausrüstung Geränke etc. kommt man auf ein bergauf zu bewegendes Gesamtgewicht von über 100 kg. Eine Gewichtsersparnis von 2 kg bedeuten nur 2% weniger Gesamtgewicht, also Kraftaufwand. 

Ein Helius FR-SL (der Name ist nur ein Vorschlag und wohl eher ungeignet, da erwiesenermaßen irreführend) ist zur Zeit nur als Einzelanfertigung erhältlich. Ab der Eurobike werden wir ein solches Modell voraussichtlich fest in unsere Palette aufnehmen. Der DT Swiss HVR in 222 mm mit 63 mm Hub, der für dieses Modell geplant ist, ist in absehbarer Zeit nicht lieferbar. Für das reguläre Ultralight Kit können wir noch keine Titanachsen- und Schrauben liefern. Leichtere Druckstreben (nicht Rohloff, maximal 160 mm Scheibe) und Magnesium Umlenkhebel haben wir bereits produziert.

Angaben zu Gewichten, Lieferterminen und Preisen können wir leider noch nicht machen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## fUEL (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo, zusammen!
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein solches Teil bestellt - da war der schicke Name FR SL noch nicht entwickelt, ich habe es Helius longtravel genannt.
In der kommenden Woche sollte der Aufbau fertig sein, sofern sich die Firma Nicolai an die Liefervorgabe Rahmen (Mitte der jetzigen Woche) hält. Der HVR von Dt ist in der 222 Länge noch nicht von Nicolai getestet und deshalb noch nicht zu haben. Sowieso haben die DT Leute wohl etwas Lieferstress. Mein Händler hat jetzt den mit der 200 er Einbaulänge besorgt, (55er Hub). Es ergibt sich auch in etwa ein Federweg von 135 mm hinten-späteres Nachrüsten bei Nicolai auf den 222 er stellt wohl kein Problem dar, ein Prototyp beim Kunden hingegegen ist eher unerwünscht. Verständlich.

Die restlichen Komponenten sind:
Pike mit Steckachse Team Poplock U Turn
Laufräder Mavic Crossmax 
Formaula Oro 180
Chris King Titan Steuersatz
Cobalt Kurbel von Crank Brothers
Kette, Schaltwerk und Drehgriffe Sram xo
Umwerfer und Kassette Xtr
Sattelstütze Gravity dropper
Sattel sq lab super 6
Sattelspanner Nicolai
Vorbau Syntace F 99 75 
Lenker Easton Monkeylite low rise nanocarbon
Reifen Michelin all mountain  n ormale UST montiert mit Dt Kit( normale wiegen 200 g weniger Dt. kit wiegt 75 gr. ) 
Bei den Laufrädern gesparte 250 g wiegt die absenkbare Gravity dropper mehr als eine gute und leichte normale Sattelstütze.

Beim angenommenen Gewicht von 3200g für den Rahmen incl. Dämpfer ergeben sich ohne Pedale incl. Züge, Lagerfetten etc. ca 12,5 kg.  

Bislang ist jedes angelieferte Teil gewogen worden. Ich kann gerne die excel Tabelle, wenn das Teil fertig ist zusammen mit einem Foto hierher stellen.
Rahmen ist schwarz anodisiert.

Wenn es bei der Pike nach dem Probefahren bleibt werde ich die noch individualisieren.

Das Bike ist geplant für schöne alpine Touren mit vielen Hm bergab und bergauf, nicht für den Bikepark. 
Ich sehe mich als Genußbiker.
Ich habe Erfahrung mit Leichtbaubikes (trek topfuel 110 custommade mit 10,4 kg  und Rennrad Madone SSL 6,9 KG bei einem Körpergewicht von 80KG und sehe keinerlei Probleme in eben dieser Konfiguration des Helius.
Im Übrigen gibt mir mein Händler voll umfänglich Garantie und steht auch sonst immer mit Rad (T) und Tat zur Seite. 

Viele Grüsse aus dem schönen Taunus Fuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elendil (9. Mai 2005)

Klingt nach einer guten Zusammenstellung, ich sehe bei dieser Art von "Leichtbau" keinerlei Probleme bei deinem Gewicht. Bin selber wohl noch etwas extremer bei meinem Tourer/Enduro Helius CC, wiege aber nochmal 10kg weniger.

Auf Bilder und Berichte sowie ein genaues Rahmengewicht bin ich schon gespannt!


----------



## Testmaen (11. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich hab nochmal ne Frage zu dem Helius CC mit FR-Rohrsatz: fällt denn diese Option schon unter Maßrahmen und dem entsprechenden Aufpreis ?!

MfG


----------



## Falco Mille (11. Mai 2005)

Nein, dafür ist kein Maßrahmen Aufpreis fällig. Diesen berechen wir bei Änderungen der Rahmengeometrie, da wir den Rahmen dann nicht mehr in unseren Vorichtungen anpassen und schweißen können, sondern eine neue Vorichtung bauen, bzw. anpassen müssen. Das ist ein erheblicher Mehraufwand, daher min. 300 EUR Aufpreis.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## fUEL (12. Mai 2005)

Hurra, mein Rahmen ist heute per UPS bei Nicolai abgegangen und sollte morgen da sein. Sobald neue Erkenntnisse bzgl. Gewichtes etc. vorliegen werde ich Euch informieren.
@falco: Ist mein über Denfeld georderter Rahmen der erste FRSL oder wie auch immer das Kind heißen möge.

Da die erste Position auf der Kostenaufstellung nach dem Rahmenpreis die Horst Link Gebühr war, könntet Ihr doch Speciallized auch den Namen Enduro protegieren. Jeder weiß zumindest was damit gemeint ist. 

Viele Grüsse
Frank


----------



## fUEL (13. Mai 2005)

Der Rahmen wurde heute geliefert. Er wiegt mit dem SL Kit mit HVR 200 insgesmt 2940 gr. 
Es könnte so also noch im Bereich des Möglichen liegen, daß das Komplettrad knapp unter 12 kg. wiegt, da bei manchen Teilen die Gewichte noch im Positiven abwichen.

Morgen wissen wir mehr zu dem Thema.
Schon mal eines: Es sieht einfach geil aus.!

Bis demnächst
Fuel


----------



## Testmaen (13. Mai 2005)

@Fuel

Ey, mach bloß schnell !!! Wurden schon bestimmt 5 Tage keine neuen Nicolai´s mehr gepostet.


----------



## fUEL (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo, Hier ein paar Fotos der noch nicht ganz kompletten Kombi.  
Das mit dem Fotos hochladen klappt noch nicht richtig- ein paar wenige findet Ihr in meiner Galerie - mehr davon (habe bislang 21 gemacht) demnächst.

Falsch sind noch Xt Kurbel ( Cobalt ), Sattelschnellspanner (Salsa etc.)
Sattel (Sqlab super 6).Pedale (noch unentschlossen, evtl. die 959 von meinem fuel und da die Expedo drauf)oder Nc 17 Magnesium ?  

Das Set up stimmt auch noch nicht, da in dieser Einstellung noch nicht wirklich gut. Muß den Dämpfer wohl noch in anderer Position einbauen, da in dieser Einstellung 14 bar für vernünftige Bodenfreiheit gebraucht werden.
Da kann man ja wohl gleich Hardtail fahren, wenn man diese Dämpferhärte hinnehmen will  

Trotz allem Pfingsten mit dem Neuen ist auch o. k. Der Berg läuft ja nicht weg und die Schulter ist ja noch nicht ausgeheilt.

Grüsse Frank


----------



## Klomi (16. Mai 2005)

Erstmal Glückwunsch !!

14 Bar ???     

Den (hässlichen) Kettenstrebenschutz kannst du bendenkenlos entsorgen, da bei SRAM Schaltwerken durch die andere Geometrie des Paralellogramms (richtige Spannung vorausgesetzt) die Kette nicht mehr gegen die Strebe schlägt.

Viel Spass damit 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Mai 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Hier ein paar Fotos der noch nicht ganz kompletten Kombi.




Ein wunderschönes Bike. Da könnte man direkt schwach werden 

Weißt du zufällig, wie breit die Michelins bauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastianb2 (16. Mai 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Da die erste Position auf der Kostenaufstellung nach dem Rahmenpreis die Horst Link Gebühr war, könntet Ihr doch Speciallized auch den Namen Enduro protegieren. Jeder weiß zumindest was damit gemeint ist.



Welches war denn die letzte Position der Kostenaufstellung? Sprich: Was müsste  ich für einen Rahmen mit deiner Ausstattung ausgeben?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## fUEL (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo @ all !
Habe heute den ganzen Tag gnadenlos Abstimmung gemacht und möchte Euch nun das Ergebnis zeigen:  
Neue Fotos in meiner Galerie zeigen den versetzten Dämpfer ( die Kettenstrebe sitzt nun beinahe horizontal, die Bodenfreiheit ist Enduromäßig wahrscheinlich ausreichend)  
Die Funktion der Sattelstütze ist auch dokumentiert!Warum hat das keiner früher erfunden. Die ist leider ziemlich schwer; seht Ihr demnächst in der Excel Datei.  Die versaut die Möglichkeit mit den richtigen Komponenten unter 12 KG zu kommen.

Das weitere Austesten und die Kommunikation mit meinem Fachhändler bringen evtl. noch neue Erkenntnisse.

Der Dämpfer hat nun 140 Psi, ca 9 bar und 2 Umdrehungen Plattform.
Der Komfort ist einfach smoovy, geil!  

Habe nur noch keine Peilung, wie ich Pulsuhr und ggf. Lupine anständig montieren soll, um eine einigermassen Optik zu haben am Low Riser mit 
ewig vielen Strippen davor.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch einen Tip geben. Bin ganz Ohr.


----------



## fUEL (16. Mai 2005)

sebastianb2 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches war denn die letzte Position der Kostenaufstellung? Sprich: Was müsste  ich für einen Rahmen mit deiner Ausstattung ausgeben?
> 
> Gruß
> Sebastian


Hallo!
Kann ich Dir im Moment noch nicht sagen, da musst Du noch ein wenig Geduld haben. Der Rahmenpreis ist glaub ich 1900zzgl. SL Kit ca 300 ges. 2200
Die restlichen Komponenten sind teilweise schon in meinem Besitz gewesen (Steuersatz, jetziger Sattel )
Ich veröffentliche die Excel Datei mit den Einzelpreisen UVP der Hersteller.
Ich denke ungefähr 6400  gesamt. Habe noch nicht abgerechnet, da mein Händler Hölle zu tun hatte vor Pfingsten. Von der Cobalt gibt es noch keinen Preis, nur ein Lieferversprechen für Mitte Mai.  So und jetzt mach ich mich an die Bilder, damit die heute noch zu sehen sind.


----------



## fUEL (16. Mai 2005)

Klomi schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal Glückwunsch !!
> 
> 14 Bar ???
> 
> ...


Hi, danke!
Habe deinen Tip verinnerlicht un in mein Set up einbezogen.- Das Resultat in meiner Galerie zu sehen.


----------



## fUEL (16. Mai 2005)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wunderschönes Bike. Da könnte man direkt schwach werdenWeißt du zufällig, wie breit die Michelins bauen?




All Mountain 2.2 Dual compound. - Viel mehr geht nicht.
Für 2.2 er sind die ziemlich fett, schätze wie Fat Albert in 2.35 ungefähr. 
Die 2.0 er Extrem, die ich auf dem Wechsellaufradsatz für mein fuel habe sind auch schon fast so fett, wie die Albert Snakeskin 2.25, die ich vorher hatte.
Für den CC Hinterbau des Helius FrSL gibt es soweit ich weiß nur Freigabe bis zu 2.3.
ne Kleinigkeit passt noch dazwischen. Psst!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß Frank 

Im Übrigen hat das Bike so wie es nun im Moment ist ein Gewicht von exact 12,4 Kg ohne die Pedale aber mit der Billyklingel und den 2 Flaschenhaltern.
Durch den Wechsel der Kurbel verspreche ich mir ungefähr noch 190 g einzusparen, Bei Sattel und Schnellspanner sind es zusammen 100 g Potential.

Weitere Gewichtseinsparungen nur auf Kosten der Funktion oder der Sicherheit möglich.


----------



## Benny-Q (17. Mai 2005)

Hatte letztes Jahr das gleiche Problem "Helius CC oder FR" und ich hab mich fürs FR entschieden, schon allein weil ich nicht auf Luftfederelemente stehe.
Ergebnis ist ein Bike mit knapp unter 15 kg, einer Ausstattung um die ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss (kein extremer Leichtbau) und ausgedehnte Touren sind damit auch kein Problem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (17. Mai 2005)

Benny-Q schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich fürs FR entschieden


Wie hoch baut denn deine Gabel? Nach Aussage von Falco in einem anderen Thread muss eine Gabel mindestens 518mm hoch bauen, um sich für ein Helius FR zu qualifizieren.


----------



## sebastianb2 (17. Mai 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmenpreis ist glaub ich 1900zzgl. SL Kit ca 300 ges. 2200



Das wars, was ich wissen wollte, den Rahmenpreis! Danke!

Nun noch eine Frage: Die Nicolai Aufkleber, sind die schwarz oder transparent?

Und eine allgemeine Frage: Kann man wohl statt der 2005er Dämpferaufnahme am Helius FR eine wie beim 2004er bestellen? Mir ist die neue zu wuchtig, das Gusset am Steuerrohr reicht ja schon...

Danke, Gruß!


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Mai 2005)

sebastianb2 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wars, was ich wissen wollte, den Rahmenpreis! Danke!
> 
> Nun noch eine Frage: Die Nicolai Aufkleber, sind die schwarz oder transparent?
> 
> ...



Ja, ist aus gewichtsgründen möglich eine 2004er Dämpferaufnahme zu bestellen !

Habe mich auch schon gefragt warum *fUEL* das bei seinem nicht gemacht hat wenn es ihm doch so aufs Gewicht ankommt


----------



## sebastianb2 (17. Mai 2005)

Ich verstehe auch den Sinn nicht genau, warum man an ein Helius FR einen CC Hinterbau mit Ultralight Kit baut? Das ist doch so als würde ich an meinen Geländewagen ein Formel 1 Carbonfahrwerk bauen.

Wenn schon sollte es doch wenigstens ein normaler Helius CC Hinterbau sein. Oder direkt eine normales Helius CC.

Ich lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren...


----------



## Testmaen (17. Mai 2005)

Mir gehts irgendwie ähnlich. Ich finde, dass man das FR in seiner Vielfältigkeit einfach zu sehr beschneidet, mit dem nochmals erleichterten CC-Hinterbau.

Und so leicht das auch sein mag, aber der Rahmen besitzt nach wie vor 150mm Federweg. Ich täte mich da ehrlich gesagt ein bischen schwer das volle Fahrwerkspotenzial auszunutzen, wenn ich im Hinterkopf habe, dass dieser Hinterbau eigentlich gar nicht zum Rahmen "gehört" + zusätzlicher Gewichtserleichterung durch das Kit.

Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen: das ist echt nen tolles Bike, mit super Ausstattung und ich wünsche dir echt ne Pono-Zeit mit und auf dem Rad    , aber es macht auf mich den Eindruck, als ob es ein "falsch behufter Vollblut-Araber" ist, der sein Potenzial nicht voll ausschöpfen kann/darf.


----------



## Benny-Q (18. Mai 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hoch baut denn deine Gabel? Nach Aussage von Falco in einem anderen Thread muss eine Gabel mindestens 518mm hoch bauen, um sich für ein Helius FR zu qualifizieren.



Die derzeit verbaute Minute 1 hat eine Einbauhöhe von etwas über 510 mm (130 mm Federweg). Bei meiner Entscheidung hab ich mich aber eher an die 
Federwegsvorgaben gehalten (CC bis max. 125 mm Federweg; FR über 125 mm
bis 150 mm)...  Wie auch immer, ich bin mit den Fahreigenschaften (Lenkverhalten usw.) super zufrieden.


----------



## fUEL (18. Mai 2005)

Die Frage war nicht wie ein FR Rahmen ausgereizt wird, sondern wie man ein ENDURO aus den Teilen, die  bei Nicolai möglich sind realisiert.  
Ich glaube nicht, daß man mein so entstandenes Bike mit einem Freerider vergleichen oder über die Defizite gegenüber einem Freerider philosophieren sollte.

Mir sind Enduros a la Specialized oderTrek  Liquid usw. einfach zu schwer und nicht individuell genug. Die Vorgabe war weiterhin eine Pike oder 36 unterzubrigen.
Das ist mit dem CC Hauptrahmen  aufgrund der Geometrie nicht möglich. Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden Hauptrahmen ist nicht so groß, wie später aufgrund der Gesamtrahmengewichte vermutet werden kann.

Die Dämpferaufnahme ist sehr variabel und gar nicht so schwer, wie mancher glauben mag- und erhält die Option jederzeit unter Verwendung eines anderen Hinterbaus einen Freerider zu bauen.
Oder den Araberhengst für *Bergab.*Ich denke, die Zielsetzung nicht aus den Augen verloren zu haben, da ein vergleichbares Specialized Enduro Beispielsweise um die 14 Kg und somit mehr als 1,5 Kg schwerer ist.
Einen ähnlichen Weg wird auch Nicolai mit dem Projekt FRSL gehen. hier werden FR Hinterbau und auch Hauptrahemen in gewichtsoptimierter Form angeboten, um daraus ein Enduro zu realisieren.

Bei einer der nächsten Bikemessen zu bewundern, wird es auch hier sicherlich wieder möglich sein eine weitere Diskussion über Für und wider zu eröffnen.


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Mai 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage war nicht wie ein FR Rahmen ausgereizt wird, sondern wie man ein ENDURO aus den Teilen, die  bei Nicolai möglich sind realisiert.


Für ein Enduro reichen aber 130mm Federweg aus. Damit kann man schon einiges, z.B. Drops über 1,5m machen. Oder richtig heftig verblockte Abfahrten runterballern. Dafür sind aber schon alleine deine Laufräder nicht stabil genug.



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, daß man mein so entstandenes Bike mit einem Freerider vergleichen oder über die Defizite gegenüber einem Freerider philosophieren sollte.


Deshalb spreche ich auch die Defizite gegenüber einem Enduro an.



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Mir sind Enduros a la Specialized oderTrek  Liquid usw. einfach zu schwer und nicht individuell genug. Die Vorgabe war weiterhin eine Pike oder 36 unterzubrigen.
> Das ist mit dem CC Hauptrahmen aufgrund der Geometrie nicht möglich. Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden Hauptrahmen ist nicht so groß, wie später aufgrund der Gesamtrahmengewichte vermutet werden kann.


Das sind ja auch sogenannte Long Travel Enduros, die man durchaus mit Freeridern vergleichen kann. Wenngleich dabei natürlich Abstriche bezügl. Hardcore-Tauglichkeit gemacht werden müssen. Das Specialized Enduro gibt es mit Stahlfederdämpfer als SX-Trail und es wurde im Bike Test als Freerider getestet. Du kannst doch nicht auf der einen Seite sagen, ein Vergleich mit einem Freerider wäre nicht erwünscht und es dann bezügl. des Gewichts sebst tun.  



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, die Zielsetzung nicht aus den Augen verloren zu haben, da ein vergleichbares Specialized Enduro Beispielsweise um die 14 Kg und somit mehr als 1,5 Kg schwerer ist.


Das ist aber auch näher an einem "richtigen" Enduro dran. Dazu gehören nun mal stabile Laufräder und ordentlich profilierte Reifen. Denn nur so kann man das Potential, was der Rahmen und die Federung bieten auch ausnutzen. Sonst ist es einfacher, ein Tourenrad mit weniger Federweg zu nehmen und damit Gewicht einzusparen. Da passt dann auch die Geometrie besser um den Berg hoch zu fahren.


----------



## fUEL (18. Mai 2005)

Die Schrottpresse ist wohl das einzige, was du meinem Bike zubilligst.  
Ich glaube nicht, daß Du eine wirkliche Vorstellung von meinem Bike hast. 
Aber das ist ein freies Land - Ich find auch so manches für die Presse.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Testmaen (18. Mai 2005)

Whooo whooo whooo, bitte 2 Gänge zurückschalten und die Sitze in eine aufrechte Position bringen!    

Uns verbindet doch dieselbe Leidenschaft und zwar die zu MTB´s, und hier im Speziellen zu Nicolai´s, die ja schon aufgrund ihrer vielfältigen Customize-Optionen und "Unangepasstheit" (nur im besten Sinne  ) etwas Besonderes und Einmaliges in der Branche darstellen, was, so denke ich, jeder hier zu schätzen weiss.

Mit meinem Beitrag meinte ich eigentlich ja nur mehr oder weniger, warum kein "normales" FR und die Bauteile beibehalten ?! Wieviel an Gewicht macht das am Ende aus mit der CC-Schwinge + dem Kit ?!    

@skuehnen
Willst du nicht eine Vanilla in dein FR bauen ?! Da liesse sich ja über ein "vernachlässigtes" Potenzial ebenfalls trefflich diskutieren.  Was ich aber nicht will, da es dazu einen anderen Thread gibt.

Also, schönen Tag noch, geniesst eure Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (18. Mai 2005)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Whooo whooo whooo, bitte 2 Gänge zurückschalten und die Sitze in eine aufrechte Position bringen!


Hmm, vieleicht habe ich es mir zu lange Verkniffen etwas dazu zu sagen, dann kochen die Emotionen halt etwas hoch.  
Ich habe mein Post mehrmals überarbeitet, um es möglichst sachlich und konstruktiv zu gestalten und ich finde, dass es mir letztlich gelungen ist. Den ersten Entwurf wolltest du glaube ich nicht sehen.  

Ich finde, dass fUELs bike toll aussieht und er hat sich sehr viel Mühe beim Zusammenstellen der Komponenten gegeben. Es wäre halt nix für mich.

@fUEL: Ich will dich nicht persönlich angreifen. Nur über den Einsatzzweck der verschiedenen bikes diskutieren.   



			
				Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> @skuehnen: Willst du nicht eine Vanilla in dein FR bauen ?! Da liesse sich ja über ein "vernachlässigtes" Potenzial ebenfalls trefflich diskutieren.  Was ich aber nicht will, da es dazu einen anderen Thread gibt.


Die Vanilla soll vorübergehend dran, bis ich mir eine "passende" Gabel leisten kann. Und 495mm minimal empfohlene Einbaulänge steht immer noch auf der Website, obwohl Falco hartnäckig 518mm empfiehlt.


----------



## fUEL (18. Mai 2005)

Es ist ganz einfach: Ich wollte ein Bike, welches im Federweg und Fahrverhalten ein deutlichen Abstand zu meinem Fuel hat - trotzdem fahraktiv für lange und längste Alpentouren auf und neben Wegen  und Trails aber nicht zum Garagendachhüpfen sein sollte.
Ich fahre im fuel ne Reba mit 115mm Federweg . Somit wäre der Zugewinn bei der 125 er Option für den CC Rahmen nur im Bereich des Fahrverhaltens. 
Ich habe nur solche Teile verwendet, die für solche Zwecke auch geeignet sind trotz Leichtbau. Der FR Rahmen wurde wegen der Möglichkeit eine längere Gabel einzubauen gewählt und ist in Verbindung mit dem cc Hinterbau nur unwesentlich schwerer als der reine cc Rahmen.
Im Umkehrschluß müßte jeder der einen schweren Sattel liebt auch ein schweres Bike haben. Hier verbietet sich eine Beurteilung von alleine. 
Die Crossmax XL sind sicherlich keine Wackelräder( schon gar nicht mit Steckachse a la Pike) und auch sonst ist eine Titanschraube oder eine Magnesiumwippe bei normaler Benutzung als All Mountain oder Endurobike kein Sicherheitsdefizit.
Ich will Spaß mit dem Bike. - Muß aber nicht in jeder Sekunde alle Register ziehen.
Um die Vergleiche aus der Autowelt zu strapazieren.Mit meinem X5 fahre ich auch nicht immer unter voller Auslastung des Drehmomentes oder der Top Speed, sondern genieße es, auch wenn der V 8 nur im Leerlauf brummelt. 

Der Wagen ist kein reinrassiger Geländewagen, keine Limousine, kein Sportwagen, keiner nutzt alle Möglichkeiten trotzdem wird der Wagen oft gekauft. Also Ihr kauft alle Eure Bikes nur für die Bender Drops und heißt  Barrecloth oder Tschugg oder ähnlich mit Nachnamen.
Ihr dürft ja nicht mal den Waldweg oder Trail kreuzen, da Eure Bikes in dem Moment ja unterfordert sein könnten - von Euch ganz zu schweigen!


Ich jedenfalls genieße mit dem Bike den Trail und freue mich auch noch danach den nächsten Berg zu erklimmen ohne Reue.


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Mai 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur solche Teile verwendet, die für solche Zwecke auch geeignet sind trotz Leichtbau.
> ...
> Die Crossmax XL sind sicherlich keine Wackelräder( schon gar nicht mit Steckachse a la Pike) und auch sonst ist eine Titanschraube oder eine Magnesiumwippe bei normaler Benutzung als All Mountain oder Endurobike kein Sicherheitsdefizit.


Ich glaube ich komme langsam darauf, worin sich unsere Philosophie unterscheidet. Ich versuche an meinem Bike Parts zu verbauen, die sich erwiesenermaßen als guter Kompromiss zwischen Kosten und Nutzen bewährt haben, wohingegen du das derzeit technisch machbare versuchst auszuloten. Vielleicht würde die Sache bei mir auch anders aussehen, wenn meine Mittel nicht so begrenzt wären. Bei meinem Bike sollen die Parts eine Weile halten und sollen trotzdem möglichst günstig sein. Und dass ein Nicolai hält, darauf bekommt man 5 Jahre Garantie.



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Mit meinem X5 fahre ich auch nicht immer unter voller Auslastung des Drehmomentes oder der Top Speed


Und ich komme mit meinem 3er Kombi aus.  



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Also Ihr kauft alle Eure Bikes nur für die Bender Drops und heißt  Barrecloth oder Tschugg oder ähnlich mit Nachnamen.


Nein, das nicht.   Ich glaube der Einsatzbereich eines Enduro wurde schon in den vorherigen Posts ganz gut definiert. Jetzt geht es nur noch darum, ob Helius CC oder Helius FR (oder FR-SL) dafür besser geeignet sind.



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich jedenfalls genieße mit dem Bike den Trail und freue mich auch noch danach den nächsten Berg zu erklimmen ohne Reue.


Wohingegen ich auf dem Trail das Gas gerne ohne Reue stehen lassen will ohne das Rad wg. eines Defekts wieder heimschieben zu müssen.


----------



## sebastianb2 (19. Mai 2005)

Also ich weiß immer noch nicht, wofür ich mich entscheiden soll. Ich suche den Rahmen, der am besten zu meiner Fox Talas passt. Da diese Gabel ja gerade mal die minimale Einbauhöhe bietet, die für den FR-Rahmen empfohlen wird, kommt dieser wahrscheinlich eher nicht in Frage. Und es muss doch möglich sein, auch mit einem CC Enduro zu fahren, das schafft ja sogar mein aktuelles Einsteigerhardtail.

Und noch eine Sache verstehe ich nicht. Im Katatlog von Nicolai wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass der Helius FR einen Steuersatz von min. 25 mm Einpresstiefe erfordert. Allerdings wird gleichzeitig ein Komplettbike mit Race-Face Steuersatz angeboten, der nur 19 mm Einpresstiefe besitzt. Ist es also doch nicht so wichtig?

@Fuel: Kannst du vielleicht noch schreiben, ob du schwarze oder transparente Aufkleber gewählt hast?


----------



## fUEL (19. Mai 2005)

sebastianb2 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß immer noch nicht, wofür ich mich entscheiden soll. Ich suche den Rahmen, der am besten zu meiner Fox Talas passt. Da diese Gabel ja gerade mal die minimale Einbauhöhe bietet, die für den FR-Rahmen empfohlen wird, kommt dieser wahrscheinlich eher nicht in Frage. Und es muss doch möglich sein, auch mit einem CC Enduro zu fahren, das schafft ja sogar mein aktuelles Einsteigerhardtail.
> 
> Und noch eine Sache verstehe ich nicht. Im Katatlog von Nicolai wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass der Helius FR einen Steuersatz von min. 25 mm Einpresstiefe erfordert. Allerdings wird gleichzeitig ein Komplettbike mit Race-Face Steuersatz angeboten, der nur 19 mm Einpresstiefe besitzt. Ist es also doch nicht so wichtig?
> 
> @Fuel: Kannst du vielleicht noch schreiben, ob du schwarze oder transparente Aufkleber gewählt hast?



Die Aufkleber sind schwarz glänzend!


----------



## sebastianb2 (19. Mai 2005)

Danke!


----------



## Krokolie (20. Mai 2005)

sebastianb2 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß immer noch nicht, wofür ich mich entscheiden soll. Ich suche den Rahmen, der am besten zu meiner Fox Talas passt. Da diese Gabel ja gerade mal die minimale Einbauhöhe bietet, die für den FR-Rahmen empfohlen wird, kommt dieser wahrscheinlich eher nicht in Frage. Und es muss doch möglich sein, auch mit einem CC Enduro zu fahren, das schafft ja sogar mein aktuelles Einsteigerhardtail.
> 
> Und noch eine Sache verstehe ich nicht. Im Katatlog von Nicolai wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass der Helius FR einen Steuersatz von min. 25 mm Einpresstiefe erfordert. Allerdings wird gleichzeitig ein Komplettbike mit Race-Face Steuersatz angeboten, der nur 19 mm Einpresstiefe besitzt. Ist es also doch nicht so wichtig?
> 
> @Fuel: Kannst du vielleicht noch schreiben, ob du schwarze oder transparente Aufkleber gewählt hast?


Das thema gab es schon guckst du!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=160835


----------



## sebastianb2 (21. Mai 2005)

Kennt denn jemand die Dämpfer-Einbaulängen für das Helius CC und das FR?
Bzw welchen Hub sie benötigen oder vertragen können?


----------



## sebastianb2 (31. Mai 2005)

Na gut, dann frage ich noch mal anders: Ich würde mir gerne ein Nicolai Helius CC mit Stahlfederdämpfer ausstatten, für meine 70 kg und eher tourenorientierte Fahrweise ist ein FR einfach zu "grob", ein CC mit Luftdämpfer zu marathonorientiert.

Vorne bin ich mit einer Fox Talas RLC ja gut bedient, da ich auf keinen Fall auf eine Absenkung verzichten möchte. Hinten denke ich an einen Fox DHX 5.0, der ja an Komfort wohl nicht zu übertreffen ist. Dafür nehme ich auch das Mehrgewicht gerne in Kauf.

Ist das sinnvoll? Ich schwanke noch zwischen Fox RP3 und dem DHX 5.0
Oder sollte ich besser auf den Luftdämpfer setzen?

Welchen Hub brauche ich für das CC bei 200mm Einbaulänge? 50 oder 57 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elendil (31. Mai 2005)

Der DHX 5.0 ist sicher nicht zu übertreffen in der Funktion, wenn dich das Mehrgewicht nicht stört spricht absolut nichts dagegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer im Helius CC zu fahren. Ich hatte auch schon einen Stahlfederdämpfer drin in meinem CC. Hub sollte 50mm betragen, bei den 2005er kannst du aber lt. Falco auch noch 55mm Hub fahren, hast damit eben etwas mehr Federweg. Bei den älteren Modellen geht das nicht: da stößt der Umwerfer an die Kettenstrebe wenn der Hinterbau komplett einfedert.


----------



## Falco Mille (31. Mai 2005)

sebastianb2 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt denn jemand die Dämpfer-Einbaulängen für das Helius CC und das FR?
> Bzw welchen Hub sie benötigen oder vertragen können?




2005er Modelle:

Helius FR: 200 mm Einbaulänge, 57 mm Hub (Fox DHX series)

Helius CC: 200 mm Einbaulänge, 50 mm Hub (DT Swiss SSD 210L)

Beim Helius CC ist es unter Umständen ebenfalls möglich, einen DHX Dämpfer zu fahren. Da die Gefahr einer Kollision zwischen Umwerferkäfig und Yoke besteht, wenn der Umwerfer den kleinsten Gang schaltet, sollten vorn nicht zu kleine Kettenblätter gefahren werden. Andernfalls sollte die zweite Position von oben am Umlenkhebel zur Montage des Dämpfers gewählt werden, um den Federweg zu reduzieren.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## sebastianb2 (31. Mai 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Helius CC ist es unter Umständen ebenfalls möglich, einen DHX Dämpfer zu fahren. Da die Gefahr einer Kollision zwischen Umwerferkäfig und Yoke besteht, wenn der Umwerfer den kleinsten Gang schaltet, sollten vorn nicht zu kleine Kettenblätter gefahren werden.



Danke erst einmal!!

Dennoch bleibt eine Frage:
Bezieht sich das obige Zitat auf den DHX mit 50 oder mit 57 mm Hub? Es gibt ja beide Ausführungen, soweit ich weiß! Gibt es mit einem DHX mit 50mm Hub dann keine Probleme? Oder kann ich sogar den 57mm Dämpfer verwenden?


----------



## elendil (31. Mai 2005)

Mit einem DHX mit 50mm Hub gibt es keine Probleme, nur der Hub ist da entscheidend!


----------



## sebastianb2 (1. Juni 2005)

Also kann ich den Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub auch nutzen wenn ich eine Kollisionskontrolle mache? Nicolai bietet den DHX 5.0 ja alternativ zu den Luftdämpfern an. Mich würde mal interessieren welchen Hub sie da verwenden...

Und kennt jemand die Einbaumaße für Dämpfer in einen Nicolai Helius CC Rahmen? Welche Maße benötige ich noch außer Einbaulänge und Hub? Oder reichen diese Daten?


----------



## Falco Mille (7. Juni 2005)

Außer der Länge und des Hubs benötigst Du noch die Breite der Dämperachsen. Diese beträgt vorn 24 und hinten 49 mm. Wenn ein Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub am Helius CC gefahren wird, ist eine Kollisionskontrolle durchzuführen, wie bei allen Änderungen des Werkssetups.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastianb2 (7. Juni 2005)

Na ja, dann gehe ich lieber mal auf die sichere Seite und verwende den mit 50mm Hub. Das Werksetup wird schon stimmen.


----------



## chorge (8. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre ein altes FR in Kombi mit nem 57er DHX, oberste Position, FSA V-Drive Kurbeln... Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt kollidiert der Umwerfer (XTR) LEICHT die Kettenstrebe - aber nur wenn ich mich ohne Feder voll aufs rad "werfe" und somit den Anschlagselastomer des Dämpfers komplett nutze. Seit ich das weiss achte ich eifach darauf, bergab zumindest auif dem mittleren Kettenblatt zu sein - aber das ist man ja normalerweise eh. Bergauf bin ich nicht schnell genug, um den Dämpfer zum Anschlag zu bringen   

Ich würde zum 57er Dämpfer raten, da dieser durch den größeren Hub einfach harmonischer Arbeitet!


----------



## sebastianb2 (8. Juni 2005)

Das ist natürlich noch mal ein interessanter Hinweis. Allerdings fährst du ein altes FR und das neue zumindest ist für einen größeren Hub ausgelegt.

Na ja, so groß kann der Unterschied was die Harmonie betrifft zwischen 50 und 57 mm nicht sein, ich denke mal entscheidend ist die Abstimmung.


----------



## chorge (8. Juni 2005)

Die 7mm merkst du schon - das sind etwa 1,5-2cm Federweg! Das fühlt man schon (die Progression setzt deutlich später ein, und lässt sich auch besser abstimmen) - ich hab noch nen ganz alten Helium mit nem 50mm Vanilla Luftdämpfer und entsprechend weniger Federweg. OK, der Luftdämpfer ist sowieso ein Sch... im Vergleich zum DHX5.0, aber daran alleine liegt es nicht!
Mein FR entspricht dem aktuellen CC, somit sollten die 57mm Hub funktionieren.


----------



## sebastianb2 (8. Juni 2005)

Ok, du hast wahrscheinlich Recht. Allerdings muss ich mir selber einreden, dass der Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub der Richtige ist, da ich ihn schon in Amerika bestellt habe und ihn mir mitbringen lasse (für "schlappe" 280 Euro).

Na ja, ich denke mal, dass ich mit dem Dämpfer auf jeden Fall zufriedener sein werde als mit irgendeinem Luftdämpfer. Und Normalerweise kann man den DHX 5.0 doch so einstellen, dass er eben keine Progression hat. Das ist doch gerade der Vorteil gegenüber einem Luftdämpfer. Und da ich sowieso überwiegend Tour und Enduro fahre, sollte der Dämpfer auch ausreichen. Er hat so den selben Federweg wie meine TALAS, das wird schon passen.

Sollte ich natürlich merken, dass ich mit dem 50mm Hub absolut nicht zufrieden bin, kann ich ihn immer noch verkaufen.


----------



## chorge (9. Juni 2005)

OK, dann passt das schon...    Beruhigend auf dich einred...   
Ich fahr übrigens auch in erster Linie Touren (naja, allerdings mit dem Versuch möglichst spassige Abfahrten zu haben...)


----------



## Testmaen (9. Juni 2005)

Meint ihr, ob man mit folgender Ausstattung eines Helius CC auf unter 13kg käme:   

*Helius CC in L, elox. mit Fox DHX 4.0 oder 5.0
*Fox Vanilla RLC
*Laufräder von DT (340-Naben mit neuer "500gr"-Endurofelge und Albert-Pneus)
*Hope Mono4 in 180/180
*kompl. XT, evtl. Truvativ-Kurbeln
*Syntace-Anbauteile


----------



## elendil (9. Juni 2005)

Ich hab's mal von meinem CC aus grob überschlagen, das wird knapp, ist aber machbar. Wenn du ne konkretere/detailiertere Ausstattungsliste schickst kann man das recht gut ausrechnen. Z.B. Syntace gibt's von sehr leicht bis mittelschwer, Pedale wiegen zwischen 150g und 800g das Paar usw.


----------



## Testmaen (9. Juni 2005)

Ich hab der Vollständigkeit halber nochmal alles zusammengepackt.

*Helius CC in L, elox. mit Fox DHX 4.0 oder 5.0
*Fox Vanilla RLC
*Laufräder von DT (340-Naben mit neuer "500gr"-Endurofelge und Albert-Pneus)
*Hope Mono4 in 180/180
*kompl. XT, evtl. Truvativ-Kurbeln (welche würde da "passen" - sowohl von der Stabilität, als auch preislich ?!)
*Pedale: CrankBrothers mit Käfig (weiß nicht, welche das genau sind, aber die dürften im Vgl. immer noch einigermaßen leicht sein)
*Vorbau + Lenker: Syntace (Lenker = leichter Riser; Vorbau = normal, kein VRO)
*Steuersatz: ChrisKing
*Schnellspanner: Salsa
*Sattel: einfacher Flite
*Sattelstütze: kA, vielleicht kommt von Syntace demnächst irgendwas in Alu + stabil + "leicht"
*Griffe: kA, aber die machen am Gesamtgewicht nicht wirklich was aus


----------



## chorge (9. Juni 2005)

Mit dem DHX-Dämpfer wird es schwer werden - kommt auch auf die Reifen an (auf jeden Fall Latex-Schläuche, wenn du Alberts nimmst!)...
Mein Rad wiegt etwa 16 Kg - allerdings (alter) FR-Rahmen mit gepulvertem Hauptrahmen (+ ~500g für Rahmen/Lack) und Z1 FR Gabel (wiegt 2,4 KG!!)... Ansonsten ist es aber auch nicht allzuschwer aufgebaut! Würde mir an deiner Stelle eher so etwa 14 Kg einplanen...

Gewicht sinnvoll sparen kann man auch noch wie folgt:

- Sattel: Ich bin mit meinen Gobi sehr zufrieden. Leichter ist zwar der SKN Pro von San Marco, aber mein Hintern wird nicht glücklich mit dem - will ihn jemand haben? 1x Tremalzo ohne Sturz gefahren...  50.-)
- Kurbelgarnitur - wenn der Einsatzzweck locker ist kann man evtl. ne FSA Carbon verbauen
- Pedale - aber da haben Bärentatzen-Clickies einfach zu viele Vorteile um stattdessen leichte kleinere Clickies zu verbauen
- Lenker/Vorbau: Da bist du mit Syntace auf dem rechten Weg
- Sattelstütze: Evtl. ne Tune - aber da find ich die Klemmung schlecht (hab sie an meinem CC)
- Steuersatz: Der Ritchey WCS scheint gut, günstig und leicht zu sein
- Ich bin lange gut mit Hügi 240er Naben und Mavic 317er Felgen gefahren. Die Felgen haben eigentlich alles brav mitgemacht, die HR-Nabe ist leider gerissen, war aber Materialfehler (BERGAUF!! Und kommt auch bei FR-Naben vor). Brauchst du den FR-Laufradsatz?! Ich wiege knapp 90Kg. Inzwischen hab ich zur Sicherheit zwar den Magura FR LRS drin, aber wie gesagt, der leichte Satz hat auch ganz gut gehalten.

Immer überlegen, was man fahren will, und alle Teile von der Belastbarkeit her aufeinander abstimmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (9. Juni 2005)

Ups, mein Post bezieht sich noch auf die "alte" Liste!!!!

Aber beim Steuersatz kannst Du Geld sparen!


----------



## Testmaen (9. Juni 2005)

Hey, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. 

Fahren würde ich alles, wozu man keinen Full-Face braucht. Hauptsächlich lange Touren, vielleicht mal nen Marathon, wo man dann nicht nur bergab den rasierten Waden mal zeigen kann, wo der Hammer hängt. 

Momentan habe ich auch 90kg, fallend, wobei dann so 80-85kg ne gesunde Untergrenze darstellen würden. Den LRS hatte ich deswegen ins Auge gefasst, um bei dem Fahrwerk entsprechende Reserven zu haben und nicht jede Woche zentrieren zu müssen bzw. zu lassen   .

bzgl. Steuersatz: ein bischen *bling-bling* muss schon sein.


----------



## chorge (9. Juni 2005)

Ich hab leider das Gefühl, dass ich mit dem FR LRS fast öfter zentrieren muss (müsste)... Aber vermutlich ist meine Fahrweise auch härter geworden


----------



## elendil (9. Juni 2005)

Schaffst es unter 13kg mit den oben genannten Komponenten. Bin von deiner Liste ausgegangen, Kurbel XT integriert (bestes P/L-Gewichtsverhältnis). Je nach den anderen "Kleinigkeiten" kommst du auf Werte zwischen 12.8kg und 13kg.


----------



## Köchert-Biker (9. Juni 2005)

Ich finds immer wieder erstaunlich,wie Herr Klausmann sein DH-Hobel aufbaut!

Tune Kurbeln,Tune Nabe,Tune Sattelstütze,Leute, da is vom Gewicht her einiges zu holen,aber dafür auch vom Konto!!  

ciao
Julian


----------



## Testmaen (9. Juni 2005)

@ Chorge & Elendil

vielen Dank für eure Antworten !   

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen Fahrer für den Fluchtwagen.


----------



## Coffee (21. Juni 2005)

hallo ihr,

ich habe hier mal die letzte seite etwas bereinigt. für die weiterführung des threads gilt - KEINE persönlichen beleidigungen und anfeindungen - ebenso wie - KEINE neuen stänkereien - macht das unter EUCH per pm oder mail aus. aber hier im thread hat sowas nichts zu suchen.

grüße coffee


----------



## sebastianb2 (21. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank! Ich hatte diese Reaktion nach dem letzten Beitrag schon erwartet! 

Da hatte einfach jemand einen schlechten Tag...


----------



## Ypsylon (29. August 2005)

Testmaen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab der Vollständigkeit halber nochmal alles zusammengepackt.
> 
> *Helius CC in L, elox. mit Fox DHX 4.0 oder 5.0
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (15. November 2005)

Nabend liebe Nicolaibesitzer!
Ich wüsste gerne, wie sich das Helius FR mit 100mm vorne fährt...ich plane eiene Aufbau mit Pike U-Turn für Touren bis Lightfreeride. Allerdings wird ja ein Mindestfederweg von 125mm empfolen. Ich hoffe Kalle, fUEL oder jemand anderes kann mir helfen.
Danke im voraus!
Gute Nacht. LeichteGranate


----------



## chorge (16. November 2005)

Hi!
ich würde dir auf alle Fälle davon abraten ein aktuelles FR mit 100mm zu fahren. Hab mir ja gerade eines gekauft, und wenn ich die Gabel ein wenig absenke (AllMountain), dann wird das Rad wirklich nur noch Bergauf fahrbar - und die AM baut höher als ne Pike! Für dich wäre auf alle Fälle ein CC mit FR-Rohrsatz besser - oder du schnappst dir (m)ein gebrauchtes FR mit der alten Geometrie


----------



## Falco Mille (16. November 2005)

Man sollte die Pike beim FR nur bei sehr steilen Anstiegen so weit absenken, denn genau dafür ist diese Funktion schließlich gedacht. Bei Abfahrten und auf Trails macht das keinen Sinn, hier sollte der Federweg maximal genutzt werden. Für das Helius CC ist die Pike zu lang.

Wenn das FR mehr Richtung Freeride aufgebaut werden soll, wird der Lenkwinkel mit der relativ kurzen Pike auch bei vollem Federweg schon ziemlich steil. Hier sind eine z1 150 mm oder eine Fox 36 160 mm die bessere Wahl.

Grüße, Falco


----------

